# Algae Eater With Betta



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Now that i upgraded my lighting system on my 10G betta tank and added plants I have noticed a lot more algae growth. I was wondering if it would be ok to add an algae eater to this tank. Would my betta bother it? Would it bother my betta? He's pretty content in his own tank, but the algae is a bit out of control. I was thinking either a BN pleco or a SME. Which one would be better?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

You could do three oto cats due to the lack of room, they are great algae eaters, also feed them other greens as well.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Cichlidman14 said:


> You could do three oto cats due to the lack of room, they are great algae eaters, also feed them other greens as well.


So you don't think a SME or BN pleco will fit in this tank?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I have two 3" BNP in with my beta in his 10g tank (as well as a few cory cats) they all get along just fine. BNP's usually max out around 5" so once these get full grown I will probably move them to one of my big tanks, but while they are growing out they get along well together.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Steve C said:


> I have two 3" BNP in with my beta in his 10g tank (as well as a few cory cats) they all get along just fine. BNP's usually max out around 5" so once these get full grown I will probably move them to one of my big tanks, but while they are growing out they get along well together.


Ya, I was leaning towards the BNP. I really like the albino BNPs. They grow pretty slow anyway.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Is your intent to make this a Nano style planted tank? Have you thought about invertebrates? Both Amano and Cherry Shrimp do an excellent job with algae removal plus they are very easy to breed if that interests you. Otto's would probably be your best bet due to the tanks size plus they are a very cool little fish. The Otto must have algae or they will starve. You mention the BN Pleco which is regarded as the best algae eating Pleco however I would advise against adding one to a 10G because its just too small.

Are you running Co2 in the tank?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Pseudeotropheus BB said:


> Is your intent to make this a Nano style planted tank? Have you thought about invertebrates? Both Amano and Cherry Shrimp do an excellent job with algae removal plus they are very easy to breed if that interests you. Otto's would probably be your best bet due to the tanks size plus they are a very cool little fish. The Otto must have algae or they will starve. You mention the BN Pleco which is regarded as the best algae eating Pleco however I would advise against adding one to a 10G because its just too small.
> 
> Are you running Co2 in the tank?


I already have a few plants int he tank - anubias, java fern and water wysteria. Right now I am not running CO2, but I was thinking of adding. Won't that cut down on the algae?

Bettas won't eat small inverts?


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

As for the invertebrates, yes it is possible that the Betta could chow down on one however its not a given. Betta's aggression levels differ and than add in the fact it must be able to open its mouth wide enough to swallow the shrimp would lead me to at least purchase a few of the inexpensive Amano Shrimp and see how they fare. They are cool little buggers and are very enjoyable to watch.

As far as the Co2 goes yes it will help control algae however you must monitor the water parameters (including oxygen levels) very closely if you are new to it and decide to go the route. Co2 does wonders for a planted tank however you must research the do's and dont's before adding as it is critical.

I run Co2 on two of my tanks but not full time.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Pseudeotropheus BB said:


> As for the invertebrates, yes it is possible that the Betta could chow down on one however its not a given. Betta's aggression levels differ and than add in the fact it must be able to open its mouth wide enough to swallow the shrimp would lead me to at least purchase a few of the inexpensive Amano Shrimp and see how they fare. They are cool little buggers and are very enjoyable to watch.
> 
> As far as the Co2 goes yes it will help control algae however you must monitor the water parameters (including oxygen levels) very closely if you are new to it and decide to go the route. Co2 does wonders for a planted tank however you must research the do's and dont's before adding as it is critical.
> 
> I run Co2 on two of my tanks but not full time.


I may look for some of those shrimp. I haven't had inverts in over twenty years and that was just snails and a crayfish.

Right now my tank isn't very heavily planted, but I do plan to add some more soon. I've heard that densely planting a tank helps with algae as the plants use up all its nutrients. I've also heard you want a very low flow of Co2 as it will absorb the oxygen in the tank. I was thinking I'd get one of those Fluval HOB Co2 injector systems.


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a couple zebra nerite snails in my 10-g and they do a marvelous job on algae. Probably not as sexy as shrimp, but equally effective. Need to have your water parameters well in hand before adding inverts (or Otos, for that matter).


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Got a couple BN plecos on the way from a breeder. I went that route because I'm familiar with them and I've had good luck with them. I don't like the way snails look and multiply so rapidly. I could get an assassin snail but then I have to mess with all that. Plecos work well and are pretty easy to take care of.


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

I avoided the snails in my larger aquariums because I had plenty of room for various fish options. Two BN plecos in a 10-g might be a bit crowded, especially when they grow to mature size. Yes, my nerites do breed like bunnies, and I occasionally see pinhead-sized baby snails, but I have a single assassin snail (who looks pretty cool...for a snail), and he keeps my 10-g from being overrun by nerites. Good luck with your plecos. I'd be curious to hear if tripling the fish in your 10-g causes you to have to change water more frequently to keep NO3 down. Cheers.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Otis or snails would have been the best bet


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Tomagorn said:


> I avoided the snails in my larger aquariums because I had plenty of room for various fish options. Two BN plecos in a 10-g might be a bit crowded, especially when they grow to mature size. Yes, my nerites do breed like bunnies, and I occasionally see pinhead-sized baby snails, but I have a single assassin snail (who looks pretty cool...for a snail), and he keeps my 10-g from being overrun by nerites. Good luck with your plecos. I'd be curious to hear if tripling the fish in your 10-g causes you to have to change water more frequently to keep NO3 down. Cheers.


I will probably just put one BN pleco in my 10G tank. The others will go in different tanks. Hopefully that won't mess up my water conditions too much. Currently I do weekly 50% water changes on the 10G tank.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Gotta agree with Nerite snails for small tanks. Awesome algae munchers and wont reproduce in freshwater, so no infestations!


----------

